# Geri Allen, piano



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

It was with great sadness that I learned this morning of the death of jazz pianist Geri Allen. She has long been one of my favorite jazz artists. A true talent with few peers.

Allen significantly has headed the Jazz Studies department at the University of Pittsburgh since 2013. She took over when the long time former director, Dr. Nathan Davis, retired. Reed player Nathan Davis, too, has long been a favorite of mine, since I first heard his album _Makatuka_ playing on the airwaves of a Pittsburgh radio station while I happened to be in the city, many years back. I recall stopping in at a record store near the University of Pittsburgh and asking about the Makatuka album. The seller had one used LP copy which he sold me, and he threw in a sleeveless copy of another Davis album as well. These have remained crown jewels in my LP jazz collection.

I have a handful of Geri Allen albums, and I've always thought I need more. Perhaps I'll order a few more today. In the meantime, I am listening to _The Life of a Song_, Allen's trio recording from 2004 with jazz legends Dave Holland on bass and Jack DeJohnette on drums. It only takes a few seconds into track one of this disc to realize one is in the presence of a great player. It is sad that Ms. Allen is no longer with us, and no longer with the great Jazz Studies dept. at Pitt. It was hoped that she would continue the great tradition of Dr. Davis for a long, long time to come.

Fortunately, we have Allen's records to bring solace and to continue to uplift our spirits, for there is absolutely nothing negative in a Geri Allen performance.














http://www.post-gazette.com/news/ob...ituary-pitt-jazz-studies/stories/201706280103


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, this is sad news indeed. She was a brilliant pianist. Gone way too soon.

If you're looking to get more albums featuring her, I'd recommend _The Gathering_ (under her name), and _Houdini_, an album by the bassist Buster Williams, on which she plays beautifully.

RIP. Thankfully, her music will live on.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've played "First Song" (as part of the album "Year of the Dragon") countless times. It's the only album I have under her leadership, although I have two albums where she plays with Ralph Peterson (which for some reason I play less frequently). I also heard her at the Village Vanguard.

(Playing one of the Ralph Peterson albums now.)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This is sad news indeed. Great pianist who will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2017)

I have "In the Year of the Dragon" and "Maroons." The latter was recorded with mostly fellow Detroit musicians such Marcus Belgrave, Pheeroan AkLaff, and Tani Tabbal. She was very definitely a huge force in jazz in the 25 or so years I've followed her. But she left behind an undeniable body of work.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

I knew that I had an old album that Geri Allen played on, and this morning I remembered what it is: a 1994 live album by the great Betty Carter called _Feed the Fire_ (Victor Redseal - speaking of musicians from Detroit. ). She's accompanied by Dave Holland and Jack DeJohnette. I'll have to listen to it later today; it's a really nice album. Geri Allen always played with the finest musicians in the jazz genre, and consistently produced music of the highest caliber. Even though I listen to jazz much less frequently today than I did a couple of decades ago, I could listen to Geri Allen anytime.


----------

